# Looking to build or purchase a cabin near Denver, Colorado



## rationale (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi. I am looking to either purchase or build a cabin in a fairly rural wilderness area as cheaply as possible. I don't know if this is even possible, but ideally it would be within a 30 minute drive of Denver, Colorado. Ideally it would also have a decent amount of open space where dogs could run around, either land that I could purchase cheaply, or open land that is free to use without purchase. To reply you don't need to meet all the criteria - if its further from Denver, I'll consider it - as long as its not in the middle of nowhere. Also, a place with edible fruit, vegetables, and other plants nearby would be great. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## AetherWeaver (Dec 23, 2010)

I know this isn't really an answer; but 30 minutes from Denver won't get you too far into the wilderness. Most cheap land I have seen for sale in Colorado in general has been around Alamosa; but that's a pretty harsh area in both the summer and winter. Try checking craigslist for various areas in Colorado... sometimes people post good land deals there.


----------



## Dameon (Dec 23, 2010)

The mountains are about 45 minutes from Denver, but the Rockies are not somewhere that's easy to live during the winter. The land out there isn't too expensive, I don't think. If there's somewhere to build your cabin, it's out there somewhere.


----------



## uncivilize (Dec 23, 2010)

In my opinion, with the impression I get from your post, my advice would be to slow down a bit, it sounds like you still have a lot to learn. If you were knowledgeable/experienced in this realm you would be capable of doing the research to find land suitable for your needs, or even take land that doesn't and make it work. You can try landwatch.com, landandfarm.com, landsofamerica.com, there's another website that had really cheap properties, but I can't remember what it was and I haven't been able to find it. Good luck!


----------

